# Am I too anal or am I just sick?



## Javaman (Aug 2, 2013)

I just bought a CZ 75d pcr last week at the lgs. It works very fine, but after stopping there today I noticed a beautiful used p01 in the case. 

My instant thought was to trade mine for the p01 because of the NATO tests and the fact that it has a forged aluminum frame. 

I would appreciate your thoughts on this, since I am new to CZ firearms.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep the gun that's working fine , instead of trading on a used gun that may have issues,IMO .
If you want the the other cz buy it, and own them both.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Get 2, they're small!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> Keep the gun that's working fine , instead of trading on a used gun that may have issues,IMO .
> If you want the the other cz buy it, and own them both.


This is good advice here. The CZ 75 is an awesome gun. Save your money until you can buy the second gun, I know its hard, but don't give in. KEEP THE 75!:smt1099


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

This should help..The Gun Addict Song - YouTube


----------



## Javaman (Aug 2, 2013)

I took out the pcr today. I was testing out the trigger after I dry fired it 1000 times, with snap caps of course. The trigger did feel a little smoother. I only shot about 60 rounds but it shot very accurately. I put the last target at 50 feet and had a 10 shot group of five inches. This was done off hand. Although it's not a splendid display of accuracy it's good enough for me. A better shooter could have done better. Being new to cz I think I a made a wise purchase. Thanks for the advice to keep the 75. It's a shooter.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

If you can afford it always buy never sell a firearm, that way you always have more fun with a choice of what to play with.


----------

